# My Mausoleum So Far



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

So I needed to build something to hide my big pneumatic prop for this year so I decided to finally make a mausoleum. This is what I have finished so far. just started today

It measure 6' x 6' and 7' tall and the door way is 4' wide and 6' tall


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's heavy duty! It could double as a shed. What's going in it? An FCG?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

HalloweenZombie said:


> That's heavy duty! It could double as a shed. What's going in it? An FCG?


right now its either the animated zombie or my ghost leaper that is going into it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice start! That's a quality build there!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

...And what is your address again? Giggling


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

nixie said:


> That's a quality build there!!


Absoutely! Very sturdy! Will it dismantle easily after Halloween or do you have to take the whole thing apart? Looks really nice.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice structure you have there looking forward to the finish


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> Absoutely! Very sturdy! Will it dismantle easily after Halloween or do you have to take the whole thing apart? Looks really nice.


comes apart into 4 pieces and very easily


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good so far!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Looks like it will be very sturdy. Are you planning on being able to disassemble it for storage?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Tittivillus said:


> Looks like it will be very sturdy. Are you planning on being able to disassemble it for storage?


comes apart into 4 pieces and very easily


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

That's a pretty good base. Looking forward to seeing the color your going to do on it. Great job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be looking for your updates Joe, like what I see so far!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very good job so far, nothing like a crypt to creep up the yard a bit more, I just love mine wich houses my FCG (charlie).


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

kprimm said:


> Very good job so far, nothing like a crypt to creep up the yard a bit more, I just love mine wich houses my FCG (charlie).


Yea I am going to work on to make a shack facade for my witches this year if i have time


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent sturdy frame, nice start!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

more progress


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome. It is just too bad that I am going to have to borrow it this season. LOL


----------



## wanaquehaunts (Oct 2, 2009)

Please hurry, I need it delivered to my yard before the 23rd. Nice job.


----------

